# Puppy with water on the brain?



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Good morning ladies. 
I'm thinking about buying a puppy. He is very cute, and I don't care about looks, but the health. 
Do you think there is a possibillity that he has water on his brain? I've read up about it, but I just wanted to hear some of your opinions about it. Maybe some of you have experience with it.
Thanks ladies?

Pictures follow down below, sorry it's such a messy post, it's been so long since I was in here, so I forgot all about that I had to put in in with Photobucket. 

:daisy:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ai ai ai..how do I post pictures here??


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Ai ai ai..how do I post pictures here??


Hey!  You have to upload your pictures on a hosting site like Flickr or Photobucket first. Then click on the 'insert image' icon at the top of the post window and paste the image link in there.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most important, have a vet check him over! The breeder should do this anyway. There are signs of hydrocephalus (medical term for water on the brain) that would alert the vet. What/why do you think this is a possibility? Hopefully this is not the case. Keep us informed, as we all care.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he looks like a normal, extreme applehead chihuahua. Adorable. Some babies that age, have a really big head. I would wait for a month or so, and at one of his vet visits for 'shots' have the vet check him for hydrocephalus. Hopefully he just has a big head!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you Susan! I'm meeting him today. So i will talk to the breeder about it. I really hope he is ok. But what about the white in his eyes showing, isn't that a sign of it too?

I read this about the condition..
https://www.ufaw.org.uk/dogs/chihuahua-hydrocephalus


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone else have something to share about this?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you gone to meet the pup yet? I would ask the breeder if any of her dogs have sired/whelped a puppy with hydrocephalus. Of course they could avoid this question, but it is worth asking. If so, is that dog neutered/spayed? This may well be just a congenital birth defect, but maybe heredity has something to do with it. I don't know.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Update on the pup! 
I went to visit him today and he was too cute!!! Head is smaller in real life. He acts very healthy and I go to get him home on thursday!!!!! I'm so in love!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful!! Almost a week, but it will go quickly. As my Mom would have said "just 7 sleeps" and you'll have him. Any name yet?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww yes soon he will be home!!! 
His name will be Timmy. It's cute and easy and it goes well with my cat Tina..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great! Have you puppy proofed your house? Got a pen/crate/carrier? I use an Iris pen with a crate/carrier inside. I use washable human pee pads. They also have disposable pee pads, but I find that the human ones last for years IF you don't use anything, except detergent when washing. I also dry on a low heat. I just retired 2 of mine after YEARS of use! If you use a pen, they sort of house train themselves and you don't have to get up at night! And the most important---they are SAFE. I don't use collars when they are in the pen.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww he's adorable! He does have quite an apple head on the pics, but good to hear it's smaller in real life. He looks healthy and like it could just be natural. Congrats on your new puppy!  And how's Baby doing?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I have a crate...and a sherpa carrier for him. I'm so freakin exited!!! 
Baby left me......he passed away the 26th of july....he had heart failure and had to be put down. The worst day of my life. I will never be the same again..but I'm trying every day to push forward.
More pictures of the little one will come when I get him on thursday!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Thanks ladies! I have a crate...and a sherpa carrier for him. I'm so freakin exited!!!
> Baby left me......he passed away the 26th of july....he had heart failure and had to be put down. The worst day of my life. I will never be the same again..but I'm trying every day to push forward.
> More pictures of the little one will come when I get him on thursday!


Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that! I know how much you loved him and it must have been so hard...


----------

